# Schlechtester Film, den ihr je gesehen habt?



## Buterfly (16 Juli 2009)

So nachdem es schon ne Umfrage nach dem besten Film gibt, such ich hier mal den schlechtesten 

Also mein Favorit ist "House of Dead". Ich bereue heute noch die Gebühren bei der Videothek lol6 Hier mal der Wikieintrag


----------



## Andy2k (16 Juli 2009)

Begegnung des Schicksals


----------



## Katzun (16 Juli 2009)

fällt mir auf anhieb "Hostel 2" ein, war von den ersten teil so begeistert und konnte es kaum abwarten bis teil 2 kam und dann das, eine pleite von vorn bis hinten.


----------



## Buterfly (17 Juli 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> fällt mir auf anhieb "Hostel 2" ein, war von den ersten teil so begeistert und konnte es kaum abwarten bis teil 2 kam und dann das, eine pleite von vorn bis hinten.



Stimmt von dem war ich auch entäuscht, hätte mir da mehr erwartet


----------



## bathlet (17 Juli 2009)

Max Payne eindeutig, war der erste film wo ich vorzeitig das kino verlassen hab


----------



## Nipplepitcher (17 Juli 2009)

1) alter Schinken schwer zu kriegen "They saved Hitler's brain " 1954

2) Batman & Robin

3 Alle "RAMBO" Filme besonders Teil 3

4) Judge Dredd

5) Pornos ab 1982


----------



## doi2k (18 Juli 2009)

Crank 2 - war mir einfach schon zu übertrieben


----------



## celby (18 Juli 2009)

Das Leben ist zu kurz für schlechte Filme  
Ist euch aufgefallen, das eit einem Jahr wirklich nix mehr aufregender im Kino läuft.
Auch wenn die Filmindustrie in den 80er und 90er Jahren viel Schund produziert hat, liefen dort in meinen Augen die besten Aktionfilme. 
Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm ist und wird immer bleiben: "Der große Diktator" von Charlie Chaplin aus dem Jahr 1940


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2009)

Alle Filme die einen Oscar gewonnen haben das ist meistens der größte Mist


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Daniel der Zauberer


----------



## Death Row (19 Mai 2015)

*Striptease *mit Demi Moore. Leider, man was war die damals ein heißer Feger. Aber der Film..... :angry:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Mai 2015)

Transformers 1+2

Teil 1 hab ich nur wegen Rachael durchgestanden, Teil 2 nach der Hälfte abgeschaltet


----------



## Death Row (19 Mai 2015)

Was tut man nicht alles, ne?


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Rubber
Einfach nur grausam.


----------



## hamue (26 Juni 2015)

A-Team
Große Erwartungen gehabt, aber Riesenenttäuschung


----------



## zrrtter443 (23 Juni 2016)

Avatar 1-100 – Aufbruch nach Pandora

was ein scheiss und so viele amerikanische fabrik filme...


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Gibt so viel mies produziertes und dummes, beschissenes Filmmaterial ... hmm ... 
wenn ich an "den schlechtesten Film" denke, fällt mir zu allererst "Fuck u Göthe"
Damals dachte ich "Ok, is bestimmt son richtiger Assifilm, nich viel von erwarten, vorm Kino nochmal Hirn abschalten und zumindest über schlechte Witze lachen. Ich fühlte mich so verarscht von dem Machwerk an Blödwichse dass ich 45 Min vor Ende wieder gegangen bin.
Aber DER schlechteste war es nicht ...


----------



## Josef84 (16 Juli 2016)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot mit Sylvester Stallone


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Josef84 schrieb:


> Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot mit Sylvester Stallone



Oh ja der und jeder Film in dem ein Wrestlingstar, Bodybuilder, Actionstar oder sonstiger Muskelberg ein auf "weichen Kern" macht. Wie diese ganzen scheiß Babysitterfilme, ein Kerl der kaum durch die Tür passt, lässt sich von Kindern verarschen die ihm bis zum Knie reichen und am Ende lieben sie sich doch alle, wie überraschend Hollywood. Vielen Dank :kuss11:


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Am Hang

Gutes Buch, schlechter Film


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Der "neue" Fantastic Four Film. Noch nie so einen Mist gesehen...


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Avatar ist überbewertet


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Titanic 2 - Die Rückkehr


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

sharknado war echt schlecht


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

The batman
Dune, Die neuverfilmung


----------



## Kev2102 (12 Mai 2022)

Fast & Furious 9
bei 8 dachte ich schlechter geht's kaum


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Evil Clutch


----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)

Independence Day 2 - so ein Dreck

Ebenso Hangover 3 -ebenfalls fürchterlicher Mist


----------



## Raziel76 (15 Juni 2022)

Kondom des Grauens... Furchtbar


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2022)

ARD Tatorte !!!...seit Tatort aus Duisburg ( Schimanski) alles nur noch DRECK !!!


----------



## Nik1979 (15 Juni 2022)

365 Days – Dieser Tag: Dagegen ist jede GZSZ-Folge Oscarpreiswürdig.
Sowas schlecht gespieltes und ohne Zusammenhang dahingerotztes habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## jbon (16 Juni 2022)

Ich finde, dass das Übelste aller üblen Machwerke "2012" ist, so ein moralisch fragwürdiger M*st, knapp dahinter landet für mich "San Andreas"
PS: Die SchleFaZ dagegen find ich lustig, Sharknado und solche "Meisterwerke"


----------



## Spok007 (17 Juni 2022)

Im Kino: Definitiv Waterworld.
Das war auch der einzige Film, bei dem ich im Kino eingeschlafen bin.

Im TV/Streamingbereich gibt es so viele schlechte Filme, die ich gesehen habe, dass ich mich gar nicht entscheiden kann, aber wahrscheinlich Sharknado


----------



## Cherubini (19 Juni 2022)

Batman&Robin (1997) mit Arnie


----------



## ThorKon (19 Juni 2022)

Willi Tobler und der Untergang der 6. Flotte​


----------



## skillsen (6 Juli 2022)

Praxis Dr. Hasenbein


----------



## Kreator550 (6 Juli 2022)

lost highway


----------



## willis (6 Juli 2022)

In letzter Zeit 🤔
"Joker"
Unterirdisch, trotz IMDb 8,4 und Oscars...


----------



## AngeloLIC (6 Juli 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> ARD Tatorte !!!...seit Tatort aus Duisburg ( Schimanski) alles nur noch DRECK !!!


es sind nicht alle schlecht ...aber wenn diese jung ermitterin 30 minuten über ihr privatleben und über ihre " Tage" reden dann wird es langweilig und der krimi bleibt auf der strecke


----------



## thotti (6 Juli 2022)

Zombieber und Zweiter Teil Ghost Rider


----------



## Dilbert (31 Okt. 2022)

Der Pate.


----------



## amateur67 (31 Okt. 2022)

Alle Filme mit Matthias Schweighöfer.


----------



## frank111267 (1 Dez. 2022)

ET


----------



## H. Nuta (6 Dez. 2022)

Mir fällt es schwer, den schlechtesten Film zu benennen, in den letzten Jahren kam gefühlt fast nur Müll aus Amerika. Die ewigen Superheldenschinken mit 0 Handlung und 99% übertriebene/unglaubwürdige Action nerven mich inzwischen nur noch. Die Nerflix Filme sind - zumindest was ich bisher gesehen habe - Filme auf TV-Niveau mit großen Namen.

Schlecht aber so schlecht, dass es fast schon wieder lustig ist, sind russischen Kriegsheldenfilme wie z. B. Red Ghost Nazi Hunter


----------



## Buster (6 Dez. 2022)

Alles was geschnitten wurde,bes die Horrorfilme nach 85 

Schade das die Formate eingestellt worden sind ,heut sinds nur noch Special Effects


----------

